# Buying a wok



## karaRobert

I've decided to buy a new wok. I know there are different opinions, but would welcome some help in deciding what to buy - what type, preferred brands, special tools, and where to buy. 
so I may have to get online. 
Thanks


----------



## chinacats

I like a hammered steel wok...you can get a pretty good hand made one for very little money...try the wokshop.


----------



## Jovidah

What kind of stove will you be using it on?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I have and think its about perfect

Joyce Chen 20-1140, Pro-Chef Round Bottom Wok with Wood Handles, 14-inch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004RBTH/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i live close enough to go to Wok-shop. the parking chokes out my spirit every time. (and it's across the street from Golden Gate Bakery, the undisputed king of DAN-TAAT - the chinese egg custard)

i need to order a wok. i would use the wok shop.


----------



## Paraffin

The stove question is important. Do you have a removable "wok ring" on a gas burner that will allow the use of a round-bottom wok? That's far better than having to use a flat-bottom wok, which isn't really a wok at all, just a frying pan with high walls. You might get away with using a round-bottom wok on a circular holder over a gas burner if the flame is hot enough.

You don't need to spend a lot of money, a good wok is just plain steel (hammered or smooth surface, I prefer smooth). I bought ours at a local restaurant supply place, don't remember the name or the cost, but it wasn't much. Ours is 16" with two small metal handles, and we have another larger one that doesn't get much use. You may want a smaller one, I have a large wok burner where this size works well. The larger the wok, the more surface area you have for floating food in a pool of oil when deep frying, so you can fry more items at a time. 

Handle preference is a personal choice. I like just two small handles, some folks prefer one long handle. The advantage of two small handles is I can boil water in the wok as part of the post-cooking cleanup, then carry it over to the sink with two hands without worrying about spilling it. I also use a few Chinese techniques involving frying in oil, then dumping the hot oil and finishing with just a light coat of oil in the wok. I like having two hands (with mits) on the wok handles when dumping hot oil, instead of a wobbly single long handle. But again, this comes down to personal preference. A smaller wok can work okay with a single handle.

For tools, I just use a metal shovel-type paddle and a large metal scoop with a deep bowl. Both wok tools have wood handles for heat protection, and they're fairly long. For years, I used wooden wok paddles and that was a mistake, I think. I was being too gentle when stir-frying, and that would leave food buildup and crud on the wok surface. With the metal paddle I'm more aggressive about shoving things around, not worrying about damaging the "seasoning" and the wok stays cleaner and smoother.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

oh..i do my wok work out back in a turkey fryer. 

my weak link is my hood vent. there is no way i could wok in house.


----------



## Paraffin

boomchakabowwow said:


> oh..i do my wok work out back in a turkey fryer.
> 
> my weak link is my hood vent. there is no way i could wok in house.



Yeah, there's that. We put in a massive hood with commercial fans and filters when we did a big kitchen remodel years ago. Not just for the wok burner, but also for pan-searing steaks and other smokey stuff. We'll be down-sizing to a smaller house soon, but a big powerful hood will be a first priority for anything we do to the kitchen. Can't cook now without it.


----------



## K813zra

boomchakabowwow said:


> oh..i do my wok work out back in a turkey fryer.
> 
> my weak link is my hood vent. there is no way i could wok in house.



Dude, good idea. I have a gas burner and stand for my paella setup that I could easily use a wok on. Time to buy a wok!


----------



## daveb

Wok Shop, hammered steel, round bottom if you can use it safely - flat otherwise.

While you're on-line pick up their $20 cleaver (was $10 when I bought mine some 20 years ago)

I use a modified Bayou Classic burner outside when I wok and roll.


----------



## Jovidah

Paraffin said:


> The stove question is important. Do you have a removable "wok ring" on a gas burner that will allow the use of a round-bottom wok? That's far better than having to use a flat-bottom wok, which isn't really a wok at all, just a frying pan with high walls. You might get away with using a round-bottom wok on a circular holder over a gas burner if the flame is hot enough.



This was what I was getting at. A true round wok is great... if you're using it on a true wok burner. For most home stoves however it's less than ideal. I have one of those 3-ring 'wok burners', but even those usually don't have enough output to really keep up - unless you have a really high end stove. 
So what tends to happen if you use a normal wok on a normal home stove:
-The pan goes cold, or at least loses too much heat once you dump stuff in, and the stove will need time to get it back to temperature. 
-The round shape of the wok allows a lot of the heat from the gas to bleed off along the sides, again making it difficult to keep the temperature high enough.

For those reasons I actually use... a carbon steel skillet (deBuyer) for all my stirfrying needs instead. Just heat it up for a good while to make sure it's really screaming hot. Works just great. Just watch out your oil doesn't combust. I can imagine cast iron also working well altho I haven't tried it.


----------



## Paraffin

Jovidah said:


> This was what I was getting at. A true round wok is great... if you're using it on a true wok burner. For most home stoves however it's less than ideal. I have one of those 3-ring 'wok burners', but even those usually don't have enough output to really keep up - unless you have a really high end stove.



Yeah, I didn't want to discourage the OP, but round woks really need high heat, and unless you have the right burner (or the outdoor methods mentioned earlier in the thread) it's almost a waste of time. I now have a 30,000 btu Viking countertop wok burner, which is great.... but it took me years of trying to use woks on standard kitchen stoves before I could afford that kind of thing. 

And even that is a compromise. I was originally looking at one of the "real" Chinese 90,000 btu wok burners for the kitchen remodel, before finding out that we probably couldn't meet the fire safety and code requirements in a home kitchen. Using a turkey fryer on an outside deck isn't a bad idea... 
:biggrin:


----------



## Kippington

For real, I've worked on wok sections at a couple of restaurants, and cooking on a wok is more about the power of the stove rather than the wok itself.
I'd love to test one of those really cheap Thai wood burning bucket stoves that I've seen going for about $15 at the markets. Has anyone here used them before?
I bet you could get an impressive amount of heat out of the things with the help of a quick charcoal-blower modification.










But I can't justify buying one when I can use my forge! :laugh:


----------



## hmansion

If you have the space outdoors for a small table and a propane tank, a "fast stove" makes a huge difference with the wok experience. I was intimidated for a long time by the BTUs, but finally picked one up and it made a tremendous improvement in my results and wok-ing enjoyment. Makes seasoning the wok fast and allows you to more easily achieve wok hei. No more stewing foods, waiting for excess liquid to dissipate. Best $100 cooking purchase I've made in a long time...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GH9WMC2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

For a wok, hammered carbon steel is my preference and Craft Wok carries some excellent ones (I have both):

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PUZT9MU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XK6KNHQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The latter wok is just as serviceable as my Cen wok, though without the cool provenance...
http://www.graceyoung.com/2016/12/mr-cens-wok-the-end-of-an-era/


----------



## Grunt173

Wok Shop,no doubt. I have this one in Carbon Steel,flat bottom and 14 inches.I love it.
https://www.wokshop.com/newstore/product/carbon-steel-wok-with-wood-side-handle-made-usa/

I seasoned mine very well over a turkey fryer outside. The Wok Sop are great people to deal with.


----------



## Casaluz

I am not sure if you have used it but there is a very convenient parking in Bush steet, half a block from the Grand street entrance that is a couple of blocks from the shop. It might help you with the soul crunching experience of parking in Chinatown


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Get a Yamada hammered wok if you can find one that suits you they are hammered and variable thickness (think like distal taper in a knife lol). I have a 36cm x 1.6mm (nominal thickness) round bottom single handle; but they are also available in 1.2mm thick with flat bottoms, dual handles, and every iteration depending on where you buy from. I use mine on an iwatani 35fw 15k btu portable butane stove which is not ideal but better than a flat bottom on electric imo. I know @inzite likes his Yamada wok too

I got mine from global kitchen japan also got the Yamada hoak and wok strainer
https://www.globalkitchenjapan.com/collections/yamada

the prices are good but the shipping can be expensive, however I've noticed the shipping appears to factored into the price when they're available elsewhere so it's kind of a wash I suppose


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

+1000 Jovidah et all for asking "on what stove".

In any case, *additionally* get a cheap IKEA nonstick - they are great for all those "recipe says wok but it is more of a kadai you need" recipes 

For anyone not blessed with gas or grills:

Old-style cast plate electric hobs are best served with one of these HEAVY cast iron woks and a lot of preheating. Can't wok-toss with these though - they are about seven pounds and the handles get hot! - a sheet metal skimming ladle (sharp edged) works well to move stuff around.

Induction? Go thin, and abuse the pot detection as a gas pedal by moving the wok in and out of the detection zone .... Netherton spun iron is not a bad choice for that. Don't try to use that one on a contact hob - the bottom is pretty thin and will just warp and make for bad heat transfer.


----------



## DamageInc

I have a cast iron wok, but I never use it. My double burner (which Miele calls a wok-burner) isn't powerful enough. I use my flat de buyer carbon steel pans for stir frying. Works much better.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'm w/Mansion on this one. pretty much brings both ends together tool and temperature.

We can get into semantics but Wok cooking can only be achieved by having a round bottom carbon steel wok over a burner that produced hundreds of thousands of BTU. The flame is usually jet or at least focused in the center of the wok. Thats is. I have a CS Wok, Debuyer Flat bottom CS wok but not the heat source. So my food aint woking nowhere either. 

Its clear that all posters get that this can't be achieved at home without very specialized expensive equipment and possible even home remodeling.

I'm interested in this Fast Flame setup. 






hmansion said:


> If you have the space outdoors for a small table and a propane tank, a "fast stove" makes a huge difference with the wok experience. I was intimidated for a long time by the BTUs, but finally picked one up and it made a tremendous improvement in my results and wok-ing enjoyment. Makes seasoning the wok fast and allows you to more easily achieve wok hei. No more stewing foods, waiting for excess liquid to dissipate. Best $100 cooking purchase I've made in a long time...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GH9WMC2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> For a wok, hammered carbon steel is my preference and Craft Wok carries some excellent ones (I have both):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PUZT9MU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XK6KNHQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> The latter wok is just as serviceable as my Cen wok, though without the cool provenance...
> http://www.graceyoung.com/2016/12/mr-cens-wok-the-end-of-an-era/


----------



## hmansion

Mucho Bocho said:


> ...I'm interested in this Fast Flame setup.



I have a gas grill on the back patio that runs off of a 15lb propane tank (for those outside of the U.S., we see these tanks in front of every home improvement store and many groceries here). I just put my fast stove on the steel grates of my grill - it's solid, a fire-proof surface, and I use the same propane tank that's under the grill. (The fast stove comes with its own regulator that provides the increased PSI required for high BTUs.) Super simple and about as safe as you can get with 75-100K BTUs! Since it's outside, no ventilation worries. I can't recommend the stove enough if you have the space outside. It's fun to use and the results are dramatically good. Honestly, I don't think you can truly wok at home without some sort of similar, high-BTU setup.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Enabler. Just what I needed to push me over the edge.

I have to say that the pics on youtube look and sound ferocious. I have an outdoor kitchen including grill setup that I use as a surface for my Aiwatani portable, but have never had true woking power. 

I've got two tanks out back full too. Guess my fate is sealed and into the cart it goes. 

Will provide update after first meal.


----------



## hmansion

Mucho Bocho said:


> Enabler. Just what I needed to push me over the edge.
> 
> I have to say that the pics on youtube look and sound ferocious. I have an outdoor kitchen including grill setup that I use as a surface for my Aiwatani portable, but have never had true woking power.
> 
> I've got two tanks out back full too. Guess my fate is sealed and into the cart it goes.
> 
> Will provide update after first meal.



Yes!!! Youll love it! Cant wait for the update :thumbsup:

P.S. read the reviews on the link I provided for some helpful info and tips on setup


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Mucho Bocho said:


> Enabler. Just what I needed to push me over the edge.
> 
> I have to say that the pics on youtube look and sound ferocious. I have an outdoor kitchen including grill setup that I use as a surface for my Aiwatani portable, but have never had true woking power.
> 
> I've got two tanks out back full too. Guess my fate is sealed and into the cart it goes.
> 
> Will provide update after first meal.



please update me later!!

i have one in my cart as well. i thought i wanted a turkey fryer, but when i read the description, the simple two words, "pilot light" caught my attention. that is the single achilles of a turkey fryer..the damn re-light if you have to pause. man! a pilot light is a game changer if you are doing multiple dishes.

having said that..do you think i could put a turkey fryer pot on top..anyone?


----------



## hmansion

boomchakabowwow said:


> ...do you think i could put a turkey fryer pot on top..anyone?



On the stove I linked to, there are 4 feet, positioned N-S and E-W, that your cooking vessel is supported by. The distance from the outer tip of one foot to the outer tip of the foot directly across from it is 13. I dont have experience with a turkey fryer, but that seems like an awfully large pot with a lot of hot oil to perch on top of a fast stove. It would seem a good idea to at least secure (i.e. bolt down) the stove to a table somehow for additional stability (this doesnt seem too necessary with a wok, which also benefits from a round bottom which nestles within these four feet).

And yes, the pilot light is immensely useful!

_(sorry OP if Ive taken this off-topic from woks to wok stoves)_


----------



## boomchakabowwow

hmansion said:


> On the stove I linked to, there are 4 feet, positioned N-S and E-W, that your cooking vessel is supported by. The distance from the outer tip of one foot to the outer tip of the foot directly across from it is 13. I dont have experience with a turkey fryer, but that seems like an awfully large pot with a lot of hot oil to perch on top of a fast stove. It would seem a good idea to at least secure (i.e. bolt down) the stove to a table somehow for additional stability (this doesnt seem too necessary with a wok, which also benefits from a round bottom which nestles within these four feet).
> 
> And yes, the pilot light is immensely useful!
> 
> _(sorry OP if Ive taken this off-topic from woks to wok stoves)_



thanks.

i can almost smell the homemade BEEF CHOW FUN coming from my backyard..

this is gonna required that i buy a wok too..i have the tinest goofiest wok..i bet it is 14" without a handle..so the heat coming around this sides would be way to dangerous. it is unuseable.


----------



## hmansion

boomchakabowwow said:


> thanks.
> 
> i can almost smell the homemade BEEF CHOW FUN coming from my backyard..
> 
> this is gonna required that i buy a wok too..i have the tinest goofiest wok..i bet it is 14" without a handle..so the heat coming around this sides would be way to dangerous. it is unuseable.



A 14 wok is actually perfect and probably the most common size, especially if youre not cooking for a lot of people. And between the gas controls and regulator, you can make the stove as tame or beastly as you wish. I have the regulator set at about half power, which is still enough oomph to make a carbon steel wok glow dull red or have a docile flame, suitable for just keeping a dish warm as I grab a serving plate.

Beef Chow Fun :lol2:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Good to know cause my carbon wok is 14" too. I've been watching videos on proper woking technique. I have a wok spoon, wok spatula and Singapore strainer. I should be good to WOK in a couple of days.

What should the first recipe be? I'm going dust off my copy of Phoenix Claws and jade Trees


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i'll pull a tape measure tonight.

i know the one we use at deer hunting camp is probably closer to 20" across. lots of real estate.

i was taught that the smaller woks need a handle to grab to toss the food. the bigger woks should have those two hook handles and most of the food tossing is done with the two tools. you dont really move the wok. 

my stepdad had the strongest forearms..he could move some stuff around.


----------



## Paraffin

hmansion said:


> A 14 wok is actually perfect and probably the most common size, especially if youre not cooking for a lot of people.



It may be common, but I like a 16" wok, even cooking smaller amounts for the two of us. Part of that is matching the wok to the burner. Our 30,000 btu Viking wok burner (indoor 24" countertop style) has a wide open burner. With the center insert removed, the flame reaches up about a third of the way from the bottom of the wok on high setting. I wouldn't want a smaller wok with that wide a flame. You want the heat focused on the bottom, not too much on the sides, which means sizing the wok to the burner. This might be an issue with wide burners designed for outdoor turkey fryers, I dunno. I haven't tried one of those. 

The other reason I like larger woks, is that they give you a little more surface area for floating food when deep frying ("passing through oil," Chinese style), without using too much oil.


----------



## hmansion

Here's my setup...






Close-up of a 14" wok on the stove...





If you look closely, you'll see that the stove edge essentially hugs the wok on the side facing you. This is to minimize heat/flame getting near your handle-hand. The other three sides are open between the support feet. You can make it out pretty clearly in the first photo.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

^^that set up is awesome.

yea..that wok has the handle, so it is safe. mine just had the two hoop handles. not safe.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

oh, i kick myself for not getting the side burner on my Weber. damn it. it would be a great way to keep the beer Jacuzzi hot for me to submerge my cooked/grill brauts.


----------



## hmansion

boomchakabowwow said:


> ^^that set up is awesome.
> 
> yea..that wok has the handle, so it is safe. mine just had the two hoop handles. not safe.



I have a couple of two-handled woks and just use a folded up kitchen towel (this seems to be what the "pro" street vendors do in YouTube videos) or a heat-resistant BBQ glove. Just make sure you keep your handle hand in front of the protected edge I mentioned in my previous post :thumbsup:


----------



## inzite

aboynamedsuita said:


> Get a Yamada hammered wok if you can find one that suits you they are hammered and variable thickness (think like distal taper in a knife lol). I have a 36cm x 1.6mm (nominal thickness) round bottom single handle; but they are also available in 1.2mm thick with flat bottoms, dual handles, and every iteration depending on where you buy from. I use mine on an iwatani 35fw 15k btu portable butane stove which is not ideal but better than a flat bottom on electric imo. I know @inzite likes his Yamada wok too
> 
> I got mine from global kitchen japan also got the Yamada hoak and wok strainer
> https://www.globalkitchenjapan.com/collections/yamada
> 
> the prices are good but the shipping can be expensive, however I've noticed the shipping appears to factored into the price when they're available elsewhere so it's kind of a wash I suppose



love love love my yamada on my bluestar 25k btu, sits right down to the burners without any rings, cant beat rice noodles or fried rice done with this.


----------



## hmansion

Yamada definitely seems like the Rolls Royce of woks. For a couple of years I've had them on both Amazon wish lists and eBay watch lists. Just...can't...justify...another...wok... :sad0:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

that Yamada skillet looks pretty awesome.

but there is no way i would want a roll royce wok when a crappy one will do exactly the same thing.

no one in my family ever even talks about their woks..no manufacturer etc. it's about as exciting as a shovel.


----------



## Bill13

There is a great thread on Chowhound: https://www.chowhound.com/post/recommend-burner-solution-wok-disco-851975?page=5

I've been meaning to do this for years, maybe this spring.


----------



## Paraffin

boomchakabowwow said:


> that Yamada skillet looks pretty awesome.
> 
> but there is no way i would want a roll royce wok when a crappy one will do exactly the same thing.
> 
> no one in my family ever even talks about their woks..no manufacturer etc. it's about as exciting as a shovel.



+1
The cheap 16" round bottom wok we bought at a restaurant supply place 15 years ago is still doing fine. I hit it with an angle grinder with steel wire brush last summer to remove crud and re-season, but this thing could last another 50 years, easy.

Spend money on the burner. Or that and a good blower hood indoors. Buy cheap woks.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

at my parents restaurant. they would wear out woks. i dont understand what they saw that made them call it worn..but they would occasionally get tossed. 

knowing what i know now, i should have grabbed a smaller one..hell, it would have been seasoned crazy. oh well.


----------



## hmansion

boomchakabowwow said:


> at my parents restaurant. they would wear out woks. i dont understand what they saw that made them call it worn..but they would occasionally get tossed.
> 
> knowing what i know now, i should have grabbed a smaller one..hell, it would have been seasoned crazy. oh well.



Out of curiosity, did they favor one-handle or the two-loop type? I wonder if a wok might eventually warp under the constant barrage of a 100-200K BTU stove...or maybe the handle connections (rivets) come loose after being torqued for so long?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

hmansion said:


> Out of curiosity, did they favor one-handle or the two-loop type? I wonder if a wok might eventually warp under the constant barrage of a 100-200K BTU stove...or maybe the handle connections (rivets) come loose after being torqued for so long?



both.

i was younger and didnt care enough to ask questions. but to put it simply from observation, the Cantonese guy used the big wok..and the szechan dude used the smaller one with the handle. i know this is a very rudimentary observation..i was trying to survive college.


----------



## hmansion

boomchakabowwow said:


> both.
> 
> i was younger and didnt care enough to ask questions. but to put it simply from observation, the Cantonese guy used the big wok..and the szechan dude used the smaller one with the handle. i know this is a very rudimentary observation..i was trying to survive college.



:thumbsup: Bet it was interesting having a family restaurant. Lots of stories, no doubt!


----------



## daveb

My understanding is that rest woks can (and do) get burned through from the extreme heat of the burners. What they would see is prob the glowing in the bottom becoming more red as the steel fails. Read this on the internet ya know....


----------



## TimoNieminen

I like traditional Chinese cast iron woks, the kind they've been making for 1,500 to 2,000 years. These aren't like Western cast iron woks - much thinner, about the same weight as a typical carbon steel wok of the same diameter. Mine might have been the best $12 I ever spent for my kitchen.


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave

TimoNieminen said:


> I like traditional Chinese cast iron woks, the kind they've been making for 1,500 to 2,000 years. These aren't like Western cast iron woks - much thinner, about the same weight as a typical carbon steel wok of the same diameter. Mine might have been the best $12 I ever spent for my kitchen.



Cast or wrought iron?

I'm no expert, but my experience is that cast iron is more brittle and just isn't used in thinner applications. In the west, most traditionally wrought iron items are now made from mild steel. (Due, I'm told, to manufacturing costs / volumes.)


----------



## HRC_64

Yet-Another-Dave said:


> Cast or wrought iron?
> 
> I'm no expert, but my experience is that cast iron is more brittle and just isn't used in thinner applications. In the west, most traditionally wrought iron items are now made from mild steel. (Due, I'm told, to manufacturing costs / volumes.)



there is something called ductile iron, 
but its a little more expensive.

would be interested to hear about what they use for woks, 
but this is not something am familiar with...just

sharing info on the material


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave

HRC_64 said:


> ... would be interested to hear about what they use for woks,
> but this is not something am familiar with...



Yes, thin and cast (or ductile) iron don't go together in my experience. Wrought iron, I'm told, is very scarce these days and I wouldn't expect it to be used for inexpensive items, so very curious.




HRC_64 said:


> there is something called ductile iron,
> but its a little more expensive.
> 
> ...
> 
> sharing info on the material



Yup, traditional cast iron is made ductile by doping it with magnesium.

Classic metal woodworking planes (e.g. Stanley) were made with cast iron bodies. New versions use ductile (cast) iron (e.g. Lee Valley & many Lie-Nielsen) In general the difference is the old ones crack and new ones dent when you drop them. Neither really seems like a characteristic you'd want in a wok. I guess dents beat cracks though.


----------



## TimoNieminen

Yet-Another-Dave said:


> Cast or wrought iron?
> 
> I'm no expert, but my experience is that cast iron is more brittle and just isn't used in thinner applications. In the west, most traditionally wrought iron items are now made from mild steel. (Due, I'm told, to manufacturing costs / volumes.)



Cast iron. Yes, they're more brittle, and can break if dropped on the floor. Thin and cast iron can be done, even if that's never seen in Western cookware - mine is about 1.5mm thick about an inch in from the edge.

This style of wok might date back to the Han Dynasty - to the mid-1st millenium at the latest. When the Chinese adopted the blast furnace and steel-making by decarburising cast iron (mid-Han), cast iron became the cheaper option compared to steel and wrought iron, and was used for various tools where high impact resistance wasn't needed (i.e., where the brittleness wasn't a major problem). Wrought iron woks were the fancy premium version (ancient Chinese wrought iron was often high enough in carbon to be classified as mild steel - why spend time and fuel to decarburise all the way to really low carbon content when mild steel levels of carbon work OK).


----------



## TimoNieminen

HRC_64 said:


> would be interested to hear about what they use for woks,



Traditionally, just ordinary cast iron. The better quality cast iron woks were grey cast iron, and the lower quality (but cheaper) ones were white cast iron. The practical difference is that grey cast iron is less brittle than white (but is still brittle). AFAIK, the modern cast iron woks are just ordinary cast iron.

D. B. Wagner, "Science and Civilisation in China, vol 5, part 11: Ferrous metallurgy", CUP, 2008, has an interesting translation of a 17th century Chinese text comparing grey and white cast iron woks (pg 49).


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave

TimoNieminen said:


> Cast iron....





TimoNieminen said:


> ....



Thanks! That's a part of history I'd never heard.


----------



## hmansion

This place often amazes me with the depth of knowledge folks have about various things. I learn stuff even when Im not trying to.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Here's a couple videos about Yamada woks:

This is the 36cm X 1.6mm that I also have, not my video
[video=youtube;mcvGqQidKwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcvGqQidKwY[/video]

This is a cool video that shows the making process
[video=youtube;-bnjWt5-RLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bnjWt5-RLA[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell

TimoNieminen said:


> I like traditional Chinese cast iron woks, the kind they've been making for 1,500 to 2,000 years. These aren't like Western cast iron woks - much thinner, about the same weight as a typical carbon steel wok of the same diameter. Mine might have been the best $12 I ever spent for my kitchen.




Are these the "spun cast iron" woks you're speaking of? I held one of these once, I was shocked by the light weight of it, and perplexed by what it actually was and how if may have been made.


----------



## Dave Martell

https://www.wokshop.com/newstore/product/traditional-cast-iron-wok/


????


----------



## Paraffin

Dave Martell said:


> https://www.wokshop.com/newstore/product/traditional-cast-iron-wok/
> 
> 
> ????



With the disclaimer that I've never used one, I'm not liking the description "Retains heat." 

That's something I want in a cast iron skillet when searing steaks and for some other things. For a wok, I like having the heat come on very quickly when I fire the burner, and then come off very fast when I drop the burner flame, or shut it off. At least for stir fry. It allows more precise timing of what I'm cooking. With the btu's of anything you'd call a "wok burner," it's easy to overcook things if you can't drop the heat quickly.

Maybe heat retention is a good quality when using a wok for soups, or deep frying? I dunno. I like the quick response of my cheap 16" wok in fairly thin rolled steel.


----------



## TimoNieminen

Dave Martell said:


> Are these the "spun cast iron" woks you're speaking of? I held one of these once, I was shocked by the light weight of it, and perplexed by what it actually was and how if may have been made.



I've never seen them called "spun cast iron". Traditionally, they're just cast in a mold. Being surprised by the light weight is a normal reaction, if you've only met Western cast iron cookware before.



Dave Martell said:


> https://www.wokshop.com/newstore/product/traditional-cast-iron-wok/
> 
> ????



This looks like one.

The blurb says "retains heat", but the reviews say it doesn't. Similar thermal conductivity and specific heat capacity as carbon steel, so should perform similarly, thermally speaking, as a carbon steel wok of the same thickness (or weight).

Here's one very overpriced one with better pictures than the Wok Shop one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FRE...ICK-WORK-ON-INDUCTION-COOKER/32704026996.html


----------



## Dave Martell

TimoNieminen said:


> Here's one very overpriced one with better pictures than the Wok Shop one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FRE...ICK-WORK-ON-INDUCTION-COOKER/32704026996.html




That looks like like what I was referring to.


----------



## Paraffin

TimoNieminen said:


> The blurb says "retains heat", but the reviews say it doesn't. Similar thermal conductivity and specific heat capacity as carbon steel, so should perform similarly, thermally speaking, as a carbon steel wok of the same thickness (or weight).
> 
> Here's one very overpriced one with better pictures than the Wok Shop one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FRE...ICK-WORK-ON-INDUCTION-COOKER/32704026996.html



That's interesting, I haven't seen one of these. 

Question: if the thermal performance is similar to the plain, carbon steel wok I have, then what's the attraction? Is there a performance-related reason to use this type, or is it mainly the aesthetics of something that looks like it could have been used 1,000+ years ago? (which I admit is cool).


----------



## Noodle Soup

TimoNieminen said:


> I like traditional Chinese cast iron woks, the kind they've been making for 1,500 to 2,000 years. These aren't like Western cast iron woks - much thinner, about the same weight as a typical carbon steel wok of the same diameter. Mine might have been the best $12 I ever spent for my kitchen.



I'm a big fan of real Chinese cast iron woks too but they are a little fragile and are never used in commercial kitchens. Just back from Hong Kong. I received the only plain steel woks will survive serious restaurant use a couple of times there last week.


----------



## Jovidah

One reason I can think of is that cast is less likely to bend during use. Not sure how much of a difference it makes in carbon steel stuff, but its quite noticable on aluminium pans. Cast aluminium non stick pans are far less likely to bend.


----------



## HRC_64

cast iron and carbon steel have slightly different 
surface qualities (eg porosity vs polish)
and take seasoning differently


----------



## Paraffin

HRC_64 said:


> cast iron and carbon steel have slightly different
> surface qualities (eg porosity vs polish)
> and take seasoning differently



Okay, I can see that making a difference. Although, I don't think of wok seasoning the same way I do for cast iron pans. The surface gets far more abuse being scraped fairly aggressively with metal ladle and spatula. There is just the thinnest coating on my carbon wok, especially on the round bottom. Just enough to darken the surface. Nothing like the more built-up seasoning on my heavy cast iron pans. 

One of the reviews on that cast iron wok mentioned that it's easier to temporarily hold food on the sides without slipping compared to a smooth wok, so maybe that's another feature of a rougher surface texture. 

I _think_ I'd still prefer the smooth surface I'm used to, but now I'm curious enough that I might try one of those listed at the wok shop. It's a cheap experiment. I can always dedicate it to an outdoor charcoal burner or something, if I don't like it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## TimoNieminen

I was a poor student when I bought mine a few decades ago, and the traditional Chinese reason was my main motive: it was cheaper than the carbon steel woks.

But I like it, and would happily pay a little more for a new one than for a carbon steel wok. The only differences are the cool factor of super-traditional, and the surface texture.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i see the cast versions at local asian stores all the time. they feel very rough to the touch..way rougher than a brand new lodge pan for sure.

i've never considered one..they also seem shallower, but i could be wrong. they are very inexpensive.


----------



## Noodle Soup

Kippington said:


> For real, I've worked on wok sections at a couple of restaurants, and cooking on a wok is more about the power of the stove rather than the wok itself.
> I'd love to test one of those really cheap Thai wood burning bucket stoves that I've seen going for about $15 at the markets. Has anyone here used them before?
> I bet you could get an impressive amount of heat out of the things with the help of a quick charcoal-blower modification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't justify buying one when I can use my forge! :laugh:



The first time I saw one of those charcoal burning buckets was, surprise, in Thailand. I hunted them up in the stores and they were around $3.00 each. Like so many of my finds the problem was how to get one home? They are not exactly light weight. Import Foods.com carries them but the price is way higher.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Noodle Soup said:


> The first time I saw one of those charcoal burning buckets was, surprise, in Thailand. I hunted them up in the stores and they were around $3.00 each. Like so many of my finds the problem was how to get one home? They are not exactly light weight. Import Foods.com carries them but the price is way higher.



Yea. I first saw them in Thailand as well. 

Is this point it might be easier to make one. Haha.


----------



## DamageInc

After reading this thread, I've decided to not buy a wok.


----------



## labor of love

DamageInc said:


> I have a cast iron wok, but I never use it. My double burner (which Miele calls a wok-burner) isn't powerful enough. I use my flat de buyer carbon steel pans for stir frying. Works much better.



Yeah de buyer carbon is so good for all sorts of things.


----------



## OliverNuther

Woks do however excel at quickly heating oils beyond their flashpoint and the sloping sides will very efficiently transfer that burning oil onto your hand.


----------



## DamageInc

Yeah, I've been there.


----------



## Jovidah

Ouch. Looks like Leidenfrost let you down...


----------



## Paraffin

Yikes! 

To avoid flashpoint, use a Thermapen or similar so you don't overheat the oil. That's a risk with some of these ad-hoc outdoor turkey fryer rigs, or a restaurant-grade wok burner. When deep frying, I check with a Thermapen (after backing down the heat for a second to avoid overheating my hand from the surrounding flame). On any decent wok burner, even the 30,000 btu kitchen version I use, heating the relatively small amount of oil used for deep frying in a wok comes up _really fast_ to frying temp.

Make sure your wok is stable too, especially if deep frying. Our 16" wok sits pretty deep inside the wok burner with the middle ring removed. Very stable. Some of the home setups I've seen with a ring to support a round-bottom wok above a flat burner don't look stable enough. Then again, you may not get the oil up to frying temp anyway, with that setup.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

The Thunder Burner wok came. Yep its the read deal. Very solid, perfect size for my 24" CS Wok. I didn't have anything but shredded cabbage for the test tun. First time I've truly experience wok hay at home. I'm giving it two thumbs up. For the price I don't think anything I've ever seen comes close to the fire power. 

Because its so fast, actual cooking time is minimized. I'll be able to prep the ingredients before hand, then just kick it all in and fire it up. Dynamite for when the kids come home from school. Just takes seconds to go from cold to on the plate proper wok style.


----------



## hmansion

Glad youre enjoying it! It definitely makes one get their mise en place in order working with these BTUs. Just cranked out some chicken lettuce wraps for company tonight on mine - easy, fast & great results!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Ok the burner is Pro level. First beef lo mein was gobbled up by the family but this level of firepower deserves respect and is current outside of my cooking comfort zone. I have the tool but not the skills, yet.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Mucho Bocho said:


> Ok the burner is Pro level. First beef lo mein was gobbled up by the family but this level of firepower deserves respect and is current outside of my cooking comfort zone. I have the tool but not the skills, yet.



I bet you get great with it!

My wife okayed the purchase. Ill order it soon. 

I just measured my free wok. ( I got it free when I bought my allclad 12 skillet at garage Sale) it is a damn near useless 14. Hehe.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

well, crap.

i watched a few youtube videos illustrating the pilot light and subsequent jet engine (lift off!)

i ordered one!! i'm gonna build an outdoor table to mount it on. or butcher an old stainless steel table. it is cheaper than the turkey fryer burner i was eyeballing.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

man..i bet that thing sucks down the propane!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

B, This might be cheaper? I'm using my grill right now but its too high, considering one of these

http://www.thewonderwok.com/buy/ez-wok-basic


----------



## Jovidah

boomchakabowwow said:


> man..i bet that thing sucks down the propane!!



Is that what the kids call it these days?


----------



## hmansion

boomchakabowwow said:


> man..i bet that thing sucks down the propane!!



At least at home, use times are very short, especially turned up to higher heat. I turn out a fried rice in a minute, maybe two.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

hmansion said:


> At least at home, use times are very short, especially turned up to higher heat. I turn out a fried rice in a minute, maybe two.



good point..short burst for sure.

i cannot wait!!

i'm gonna lead off with this dish. i'll substitute sand-hill crane breast meat for the beef. 
https://www.chinasichuanfood.com/beef-chow-fun/


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Jovidah said:


> Is that what the kids call it these days?



that might be my favorite one-liner!! that never gets old. hahahah..


----------



## hmansion

Mucho Bocho said:


> B, This might be cheaper? I'm using my grill right now but its too high, considering one of these
> 
> http://www.thewonderwok.com/buy/ez-wok-basic



Yes, the grills disadvantage as a table is it places the stove and wok a bit higher than ideal. To lift and toss a wok, youd want it closer to waist level.

Greg Wong (EZ Wok guy) has many helpful videos on YouTube, from setting up this type of stove and its regulator to great looking recipes. Hes kind of the Bob Ross of wokking...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Mucho Bocho said:


> B, This might be cheaper? I'm using my grill right now but its too high, considering one of these
> 
> http://www.thewonderwok.com/buy/ez-wok-basic



haha..that is badass.

i'm gonna have to self parental block myself from this forum.  

i'm gonna come up with something. my wife is about to go into backyard furniture buying mode..so i have a prayer.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

You really don't need it though, but like I said, the lower height is very nice. I'm going to hold off on the dedicated table for now. Also, the 14" WOK is ideal for this sized burner. The wok I have has a handle and helper handle. The helper handle seemed to block food from flipping. At some point I'm going to get a Yamamoto 14" 1.2 thickness without the helper handle. I will say that if you don't have one, a Singapore strainer (as its called) is very useful. So is a bamboo brush. 

OH, The wok burner will also accommodate a 10" debuyer fry pan or even 10" Lodge grill pan (which I haven't done).


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Mucho Bocho said:


> You really don't need it though, but like I said, the lower height is very nice. I'm going to hold off on the dedicated table for now. Also, the 14" WOK is ideal for this sized burner. The wok I have has a handle and helper handle. The helper handle seemed to block food from flipping. At some point I'm going to get a Yamamoto 14" 1.2 thickness without the helper handle. I will say that if you don't have one, a Singapore strainer (as its called) is very useful. So is a bamboo brush.
> 
> OH, The wok burner will also accommodate a 10" debuyer fry pan or even 10" Lodge grill pan (which I haven't done).



my 14" wok is probably more of a stove top thing. it doesnt have that big hollow handle. it has two helper handles. i'm not wok pro, but in my mind that makes my wok not great at any one thing. i cant toss the wok, and it is too small for bigger meals using a spatula toss. 

i would want one more like yours..

i think i have a box of tools from my parents restaurant days. they used the bamboo brush to whip the water out of the wok into the built in sinks on the restaurant wok burners. no, they used a bamboo brush. i cant do that in my backyard.


----------



## Paraffin

boomchakabowwow said:


> my 14" wok is probably more of a stove top thing. it doesnt have that big hollow handle. it has two helper handles. i'm not wok pro, but in my mind that makes my wok not great at any one thing. i cant toss the wok, and it is too small for bigger meals using a spatula toss.



I may be in the minority here, but I never do the "wok toss" thing. Partly due to a preference for 16" size, but also because I can get what I want with a spatula or ladle tossing food around. About the only time I move the wok off the burner is for swirling oil to coat, or swirling eggs around the surface for egg-fried rice or Pad thai. I can do that with the two side handles.

I'll admit, the wok toss does look impressive if you're cooking for guests!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Paraffin, I hear ya bit the wok flip as about as fundamental to WOK cooking as the pan and heat itself. I think you get more surface area by flipping. Sorta like sautéing, you can move things with a spatula but you gt more of the foods surface area when you shake the pan. You can hear it too. I'm a flipper, in knives too. I don't like flop flops though


----------



## Paraffin

@Mucho
You have a point about hitting more surface area at once with flipping. I'm such a fan of the larger wok sizes though, and I'd need a smaller one. But I might try that one of these days.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Mucho Bocho said:


> Paraffin, I hear ya bit the wok flip as about as fundamental to WOK cooking as the pan and heat itself. I think you get more surface area by flipping. Sorta like sautéing, you can move things with a spatula but you gt more of the foods surface area when you shake the pan. You can hear it too. I'm a flipper, in knives too. I don't like flop flops though



Mucho..how long did it take for you to receive the unit? mine hasnt shipped. i think it will show up at work on the same day, i'm hunting spring turkey..

it is always the case.  this thing coming straight from Taiwan?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

B, There was a small shipping delay but I think mine too almost a week. It is coming direct.

You're going to love it. I used it yesterday to made a steak and cheese sub in it. Was able to get wok hay in it. Insanely powerful. I was using it to make a noodle dish the other night and my wife in the bedroom could hear the thing. She has to look out the window to see what that jet sound was.

Best thing I did was to watch lots of professional woking videos. Most will be in foreign language cause American don't use woks.

Woking is deceptively simple. You'll observe its the same steps each time in exactly the same order of things. 

One things that critical is to have enough counter space to accommodate the woking process. 

1.) Proper heat source and wok (check)
2.) Simple tossing tools (check)
3.) Space close to the wok for mis en place.
4.) Space for bowl and mandarin strainer for blanching meat
5.) space for waste water from washing the wok between cooks. Bamboo brush

One you've got that together, you can just go to town: cook, dump, rinse, repeat....

Tonight its chicken, celery and cashews over rice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

thanks mucho..

no..Mucho Gracias.

i'm gonna hit up some Asian markets and upgrade my wok situation sat.. i have the wok-spoon, (which is the best canning spoon EVER) mine is huge..i need the wok spatula. 

let me know if you need anything you cant find. i'm damn near ground zero with Asian tools.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Just got back from an Oakland restaurant supply place. I got a single handle carbon 16 wok for $20. 

It seemed a bit large once I got it home. And My existing 14 is much more robust and heavy feeling. (Zero flex). But whatever; Ill need a bigger vessel at deer camp. 

This is gonna be fun. Crazy Ive never really used a wok at home before. Only while camping up till now.


----------



## Noodle Soup

boomchakabowwow said:


> Just got back from an Oakland restaurant supply place. I got a single handle carbon 16 wok for $20.
> 
> It seemed a bit large once I got it home. And My existing 14 is much more robust and heavy feeling. (Zero flex). But whatever; Ill need a bigger vessel at deer camp.
> 
> This is gonna be fun. Crazy Ive never really used a wok at home before. Only while camping up till now.



Martha Sherpa gave me a lecture about only needing one wok. 16-inch carbon steel in her classes. Well, being an American and cooking more than one Asian cuisine besides Cantonese I think I can justify several sizes, My 12-inch is what I fry peanuts and cashews along with other spices in, the 14-inch is my general purpose and my 16-inch is my stir fried rice pan. My cast iron 16-inch is for summer outdoor cooking on a wok burner. None of that set me back much more than $50


----------



## aboynamedsuita

On the topic of wok anyone have a preference for a hoak vs chuan?


----------



## hmansion

aboynamedsuita said:


> On the topic of wok anyone have a preference for a hoak vs chuan?



I find I typically reach for the hoak for stir frying meats and vegetables and use it inverted until its time to remove food from the wok. Its roundedness, even inverted, seems to mate well against the woks curve for pushing and scraping. The chuans flared & flat bottom is useful for fried rice where theres a lot of surface area to flip, especially if youre not actively tossing the wok. I havent used the wok for deep frying and dont know if one or the other tool lends itself better to the task. If I could only have one, it would be the hoak.


----------



## Paraffin

I use both, but the chuan gets a bit more action. The front edge is good for scraping food off the side of the wok that would otherwise tend to stick, like chicken or fish with a light potato flour coating that's stir-fried to partially cook and set the coating, before adding other ingredients and sauce. It's needed for scraping swirled egg off the sides of the wok and then chopping it up quickly for egg-fried rice or pad thai. Basically, everything involving scraping or tossing a lot of food around. With high heat you have to move fast, and I can work more food around the wok surface with the chuan. 

This is also where the larger woks are an advantage, because the curvature of the bowl is shallower and a better fit for the chaun.

I use the hoak for anything with more liquid content, final stirring with sauce added, and serving if there's a lot of sauce. 

The third essential is a large wire basket strainer with a long handle for deep frying. Some of the ones sold in stores are too small. I like this in a large size for breaking up battered food sticking together, and moving large quantities in and out of the oil.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

my stepdad was amazing. 

we would do huge batches of fried rice. i was unaware back then, but i would imagine the wok being damn near 30" across. he would fill it with rice and start tossing with the (i swore he called the Hok and Chow). he would push the rice into the Hok and it would then he would pull back slighty and push it back to the load. in slow mo, it looked like the rice would run along the bowl like a skateboarder and come running back.

he got me to try it and i got an arm cramp in my forearm almost immediately..my soft engineer student arms were not up to the task.

he gave me a Hoak that day. i still have it. that bowl fills a canning jar with one swoop. i bought a spatula the other day..it is smaller.

he used the Hoak to push a stainless steel scrubber around the hot water wok to clean..they whipped the water out with a brush.

and like Parrifin said..you need a Spider. the strainer thing.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

last night..my wife was kinda sick so she was snoring. no sleep for me.

so i watched her sleep and i cruised the internet. i started reading about Woks. sadly, the one i bought this weekend might be a POS. 

something some old chinese chef was talking about on the net. woks need to be "Grippy" on the sides so you can push an ingredient uphill to take a break from the heat. he said not to buy a stamped carbon wok because they are so slippery. you want a spun wok, or a hammered one for a tactile surface. and the two styles of woks are basically north and south..the north is that single handled one..the south the two hoop handle one. hehe. 

i learned a lot last night..right or wrong.

oh, i found out a cheap stamped wok is flexible. you can push in the sides and it moves. 

so, i'm still shopping for a wok. haha.. one article said a 14" is perfect for small side dishes or a big dish for two.. 16" is the better all-arounder.

i hope i get better sleep tonight.


----------



## Jovidah

The rougher 'cast iron' woks are kinda starting to make sense now.... They'd be a lot rougher than the stamped sheet carbon steel ones.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Mucho. 

super slow shipping for me. but that is okay. because it is allowing me time to ponder a cooking table. 

i might try to make a counter top for a backyard table out of concrete. then polish it. might be too heavy to make any sense tho.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

crazy taiwanese people. outta nowhere, it showed up three days early!!

that hose is JANKY!!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Boom, For the last few days I've been using it as an outdoor burner. If you have an 10 to 12 carbon steel fry pan (debuyer) they fit nicely on the wok ring. 

I made steaks and the response you can get from a CS pan is exactly what is needed.

Today I seared the beef for a lasagna I'm making for Easter.

The I made the tomato sauce on it too. The sauce pot was an 8 QT LC and this burner drove it around like a boss.

I'm putting some miles on this puppy.

Hope your's shows up soon.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boom, For the last few days I've been using it as an outdoor burner. If you have an 10 to 12 carbon steel fry pan (debuyer) they fit nicely on the wok ring.
> 
> I made steaks and the response you can get from a CS pan is exactly what is needed.
> 
> Today I seared the beef for a lasagna I'm making for Easter.
> 
> The I made the tomato sauce on it too. The sauce pot was an 8 QT LC and this burner drove it around like a boss.
> 
> I'm putting some miles on this puppy.
> 
> Hope your's shows up soon.



I got it. 

But FAIL! Im getting no gas flow. I dont think my regulator is plunging the thing in my propane tank. Or the regulator is bad. Either way. No fuel flow. I tried turning the regulator knob maxed in both directions. No love.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boom, For the last few days I've been using it as an outdoor burner. If you have an 10 to 12 carbon steel fry pan (debuyer) they fit nicely on the wok ring.
> 
> I made steaks and the response you can get from a CS pan is exactly what is needed.
> 
> Today I seared the beef for a lasagna I'm making for Easter.
> 
> The I made the tomato sauce on it too. The sauce pot was an 8 QT LC and this burner drove it around like a boss.
> 
> I'm putting some miles on this puppy.
> 
> Hope your's shows up soon.



IT WORKS!

I thought about it. Took off that gasket on the nipple. And viola! Gas flow. I just burned in my new wok. Tossed some aromatics in it until burned. 

It is scary. That is a jet engine in my back yard. I might buy welding gloves.


----------



## DitmasPork

karaRobert said:


> I've decided to buy a new wok. I know there are different opinions, but would welcome some help in deciding what to buy - what type, preferred brands, special tools, and where to buy.
> so I may have to get online.
> Thanks



Very much personal preferencedepends on if you want metal ears or a single handle (pow wok); how much you feel like spending, etc. 

I have several, a relatively inexpensive Chinese spun steel with a wooden handle and single metal ear, and a couple of Japanese woks. Of the two Japanese woks, one is "SS" brand, the other is a Yamada hammered wokthe Yamada is very solidly built, but pricey. All three are very good. If I had to take one on my go-bag, it would be the Yamada.


----------



## btbyrd

I ordered a 39cm wok from Korin. It's branded KYS. I like the weight of it, but I haven't really been able to break it in yet. I tried using it with an Iwatani 35-FW, but it was much too underpowered. So I did something I've been wanting to do for years and ordered a high pressure wok burner. And I got the one I'd had my eye on.

[video=youtube;7OaDRB7a87g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OaDRB7a87g[/video]

International shipping fees on a 20 pound burner totally blow. Anyway, I liked this one because it has the least sketchy looking regulator and hose of all the standalone burners I've seen. And it's called "Rambo," so there's that. Between the konro and the Rambo my backyard should be good to go this summer. I'm looking forward to banging out weeknight stir fries.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

btbyrd said:


> I ordered a 39cm wok from Korin. It's branded KYS. I like the weight of it, but I haven't really been able to break it in yet. I tried using it with an Iwatani 35-FW, but it was much too underpowered. So I did something I've been wanting to do for years and ordered a high pressure wok burner. And I got the one I'd had my eye on.
> 
> [video=youtube;7OaDRB7a87g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OaDRB7a87g[/video]
> 
> International shipping fees on a 20 pound burner totally blow. Anyway, I liked this one because it has the least sketchy looking regulator and hose of all the standalone burners I've seen. And it's called "Rambo," so there's that. Between the konro and the Rambo my backyard should be good to go this summer. I'm looking forward to banging out weeknight stir fries.



that is so nice!!! looks legit.

i am gonna update my regulator..local shop said they could do the entire thing +hose for about $30. i like it..didnt realize it was gonna be so entertaining.

what are you gonna do with the iwantani?


----------



## btbyrd

boomchakabowwow said:


> what are you gonna do with the iwantani?



It's mostly on donabe duty. Rice from Kamado san is godlike.

[video=youtube_share;rLSNT2-g2MU]http://youtu.be/rLSNT2-g2MU[/video]

I've also done a round or two with the donabe smoker.

[video=youtube;S5QgxFPQ1No]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5QgxFPQ1No[/video]

[video=youtube;9CZETUpWQKg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CZETUpWQKg[/video]

Haven't done hot pot yet. Mostly because I can't stop eating the rice.


----------



## btbyrd

I just did a round of stir fry with the Iwatani and it does a pretty decent job. It's definitely way hotter than any range's burner I've ever used personally, which is saying something. In small batches, wok hey is certainly achievable. 

[video=youtube;TM5dxUj75R0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM5dxUj75R0[/video]

But it ain't a wok burner. I highly recommend the Iwatani 35FW as a portable burner for indoor or outdoor use. For tabletop use for hotpot, the smaller "slim" Iwatani is a better choice. I have both. They're cheap for what they are. They're pretty high output burners that you can throw in a tote bag and were designed to be used safely indoors. In short, they're the balls. There are all kinds of weirdo accessories for the slimline Iwatani. I have this one but haven't used it yet:

[video=youtube;dQPaK8Qh2oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQPaK8Qh2oo[/video]

Also this:

[video=youtube;fI-QpGj_PNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI-QpGj_PNQ[/video]

Lots of fun to be had with the Iwatanis.

There's so little English language documentation for all this stuff, it's sort of hilarious.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

neat stove!!

i kinda want an Iwatanis to cook somethings at work. i have a dedicated hot pot thing..and i dont even know the words you dropped for the other uses  i will never do Korean BBQ at home..i cant stand how i smell leaving a restaurant..turn my house like that..no thanks. 

holy Hyjack!! sorry OP


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Jovidah the rough surface also brings a mechanical semi-nonstick property with it - reasonably firm stuff can't really get stuck flush and solid to it. Truly compliant things are quite another matter.


----------



## Neko

I recently picked a up a Staub medium sized wok and it's constantly in use. Superb heat distribution and easy to clean, mine was a little over $250.

https://www.staub-online.com/us/en/series/cast_iron/woks_perfect_pans/wok-40509-398-0.html


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Neko said:


> I recently picked a up a Staub medium sized wok and it's constantly in use. Superb heat distribution and easy to clean, mine was a little over $250.
> 
> https://www.staub-online.com/us/en/series/cast_iron/woks_perfect_pans/wok-40509-398-0.html



I've always been intrigued by the Staub woks / universal pans for a low maintenance stir-fry option, but already have so many Staub pieces I cannot justify the expense (or storage space).

BTW, I like your username [emoji76]


----------



## Neko

aboynamedsuita said:


> I've always been intrigued by the Staub woks / universal pans for a low maintenance stir-fry option, but already have so many Staub pieces I cannot justify the expense (or storage space).
> 
> BTW, I like your username [emoji76]



Here's my cat, torn ear is from fighting on the streets in Singapore :nunchucks:

He's a street cat who decided to emigrate to Tokyo :wink:


----------



## niwaki-boy

Neko said:


> Here's my cat, torn ear is from fighting on the streets in Singapore :nunchucks:
> 
> He's a street cat who decided to emigrate to Tokyo :wink:



LIKE!! Youre a good person &#128573;


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I think I did a review on cheftec pan. I actually use it over the Iwataini stove too. Its my bacon cooker. I use a large lid to press the bacon as it cooks, grease just pours out.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

To whoever says "just use a saute pan when on a normal stove for stir fry": I think I found what the problem with that is by now. The amount of oil you need to have your aromatics floating - and you want them infusing the oil, not being sauteed! - is radically higher with anything having a large flat bottom (compared to a wok with a minimal flat section of say 5" diameter). This is far too much oil for some dishes - you can counteract by pouring (and maybe reusing later) some oil out before adding further ingredients, but that loses flavor and adds mess. On an induction or gas stove, you can tip the pan to float the aromatics in a corner, but that won't work well on other heat sources...


----------



## Paraffin

That's a good point about "chowing" the oil with aromatics, using less oil in a wok than a flat pan. Especially a round-bottom wok if you have the setup for it. 

The other advantage with round-bottom wok is deep-frying, and "passing through oil" which is similar to deep frying. Less oil is needed, because the curved bottom reduces the total volume while maximizing the surface area at the top, for floating food when frying. 

A potential drawback is that less oil = faster drop in temp when food is added, compared to the thermal retention of something like a commercial deep fryer. But if you're on a proper wok burner, you can just goose the gas jet at the same time you add food, to keep the temperature high.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

I do wonder whether a wok for flat-top stoves that just ... had a curved bottom section of 3" or 4" ... milled from a massive, flat bottomed cast iron disk ... could be made?

---

The issue is problematic mostly with protein-less, non-starchy stir fries ... eg simple stir fried bok choy ... protein and starch can drink a lot of flavoured oil and taste even better, but greens, peppers, bamboo shoots etc will just become slippery and sauce proof with excess oil...


----------



## Paraffin

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> I do wonder whether a wok for flat-top stoves that just ... had a curved bottom section of 3" or 4" ... milled from a massive, flat bottomed cast iron disk ... could be made?



Interesting idea, but it would take much longer to heat up, and would hold heat much longer than a standard thin-wall wok. One of the advantages of wok cooking is how fast you can _drop _the heat, as well as how fast you can bring the temperature up. It's super-responsive. It also allows quickly cleaning the wok between steps in a recipe, which a lot of Chinese recipes need. BLAM! with the wok, then quick wipe, then BLAM! with the wok again. Quick changes, quick heating.

A design like that would also be much heavier, so it wouldn't work for the northern China "pow wok" tossing thing.

It still always comes down to needing a proper heat source, so you can use a round-bottom wok. Woks are designed to work a certain way, and you're not getting the full benefits with a flat bottom, or a round bottom too far above the kind of weak burners in most home kitchen stoves. 

I dabbled in wok cooking for years on standard gas kitchen stoves, using flat bottom woks and round bottom with a "wok ring," but never got very far. The flat bottoms were too much like cooking in a normal pan. The round bottoms never got enough heat, so we ended up with gooey food and sauces. 

Then we did the once-in-a-lifetime kitchen remodel with a 30,000 btu wok burner and a massive exhaust hood above it. Suddenly wok cooking was tremendously useful and fun. BLAM! hit that food with some real heat. Not Chinese restaurant grade heat, but close enough to work in a home kitchen. I'm sure the folks here cooking outside on superhot propane burners designed for things like turkey fryers are finding out the same thing.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I’m using my Wok a lot. 4x a week easy. It’s getting pretty great. Very slick.


----------



## Paraffin

boomchakabowwow said:


> I’m using my Wok a lot. 4x a week easy. It’s getting pretty great. Very slick.



That wok is looking good! 

You're using a high-heat outdoor burner, right? That's a good way to keep black carbonized food gunk from building up and sticking to the metal. My indoor wok burner is pretty good at 30k btu, but I still have to make sure there isn't any black gunk buildup, occasionally hitting it with a copper mesh scrubber when I spot it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Yea. A high heat burner. I don’t have set ripping hot tho. My wok is a 14”, so it gets hot pretty much all over.


----------



## quantumcloud509

I was gifted a wok and an outdoor propane turkey fryer looking stand with a cast iron heating element by a nice Japanese gal from my old neighborhood. I destroyed the wok after about a year of use, just couldn’t keep up with the rust ( I think this was a very low end wok, or I couldn’t figure out how to season it probably which isn’t very likely) I now use the heating element for deep frying in my cast iron Dutch oven, and for boiling stuff in the 20qt pot, but after reading this whole thread over three times since last night, I’m getting excited to give the wok thing a shot again. But what I’m even more intrigued by and have never been exposed to is:


btbyrd said:


> It's mostly on donabe duty. Rice from Kamado san is godlike.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;rLSNT2-g2MU]
> 
> I've also done a round or two with the donabe smoker.
> 
> [video=youtube;S5QgxFPQ1No]
> 
> [video=youtube;9CZETUpWQKg]
> 
> Haven't done hot pot yet. Mostly because I can't stop eating the rice.




Donabe. Omg, I think this is what’s missing from my life. Seriously. Why haven’t I ever paid attention to WHAT matsutake Gohan is cooked in traditionally!? Of course! And the smoking in one of these seems fantastical. 

Two questions for donabe users: what wood is traditionally used in Japan for smoking in donabe?
Is there donabe to steer away from, or what maker would y’all recommend for a high quality donabe from experience?


----------



## Grunt173

Neko said:


> Here's my cat, torn ear is from fighting on the streets in Singapore :nunchucks:
> 
> He's a street cat who decided to emigrate to Tokyo :wink:


I think I have his sister.My baby is in my avatar. I saved Patches from a very bitter.cold winter.


----------



## btbyrd

If your primary goal is to cook rice, the Kamado San from Iga Mono is the one to get. It comes in a range of sizes: 1, 2, 3 and 5-cup models. I got the 3-cup model because it seems the most versatile for my needs. The largest, 5-cup model isn't able to cook smaller quantities of rice (1 or 2 cups) but only 3-5 cups at a time. Since we're a smaller household, the 3-cup model lets us make 1, 2, or 3 cups depending on our needs. That said, the 2-cup version of Kamadosan is currently $100 via Amazon Prime -- which is much cheaper than purchasing from Toiro Kitchen (the main US importer and sellers of Iga Mono donabes).

The donabe smoker is a relative novelty, as I understand it -- something created within the past 20 or 30 years. I'm not sure if you can call it "traditional," but I think that cherry wood is often used. They sell cherry, apple, walnut, and hickory chips. The first three are sourced from Japan; the wood for the hickory chips is from the US. I haven't had great results using mine yet. I've only used it a few times, but the results have been mixed and I haven't yet had anything that's truly delicious. It definitely requires some experimentation, which I have yet to properly engage in.


----------



## Neko

Grunt173 said:


> I think I have his sister.My baby is in my avatar. I saved Patches from a very bitter.cold winter.



Must be  I think there's a law in California and Germany which requires all new pets to be from an animal shelter, until then it's up to us. 

At the vet for an annual check-up:


----------



## Grunt173

Neko said:


> Must be  I think there's a law in California and Germany which requires all new pets to be from an animal shelter, until then it's up to us.
> 
> At the vet for an annual check-up:


Love it.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> that Yamada skillet looks pretty awesome.
> 
> but there is no way i would want a roll royce wok when a crappy one will do exactly the same thing.
> 
> no one in my family ever even talks about their woks..no manufacturer etc. it's about as exciting as a shovel.




I've also looked at Yamada, as well as these hand hammered Chinese ones from a UK site <https://handhammeredwoks.co.uk/collections/all/products/genuine-100-hand-hammered-wok-medium-32cm>.

Would happily have either, but find the price out of my wok comfort zone. My 30 year old spun steel wok, bought in SF Chinatown is still going strong—think I paid well under $20 for it!


----------



## Paraffin

With all the wok talk in this thread earlier, I started to get curious about whether there really was a difference with hammered vs. smooth surface. The one advantage I heard about, was that hammered might be better at holding food pushed up to the side temporarily while cooking other items. For reference, I've been using a 16" double-handle carbon steel wok bought around 15 years ago at the local Bargreen supply. Just a generic cheap steel restaurant wok, but not flimsy. We have a 30,000 btu Viking indoor wok burner, not restaurant-grade heat, but as much as I'd want to use indoors with a big hood. It works well enough to get at least partway into the true wok cooking heat zone.

So, one month when I had a little extra to spend, I splurged on a Yamada wok to try a hammered finish. Bought from globalkitchenjapan.com, a 14" single handle model in the heavier of two steel thickness options. I think it was this one, in the 36cm size, round bottom, with protective coating:

https://www.globalkitchenjapan.com/...ttomed-hammered-iron-wok-36cm-1-6mm-thickness

It was expensive, but half the cost was shipping from Japan to the West Coast USA. Here's what it looked like just after arrival with the protective coating, and then after burning off the coating but before seasoning:











Burning off that coating took a while. It would be a pain to do on a burner that wasn't at least this hot. 

In practice, after seasoning and cooking with it for a few months, I don't find any significant difference from my 16" cheap restaurant wok. It's just a little bit lighter when carrying to the sink for washing. I still use the 16" for most wok-based meals, partly because I'm sloppy and tend to toss food out of the smaller 14" Yamada, and partly because I like the wider surface area for deep frying in oil with the larger wok. Here's the 16" in action:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I bet my brother has the exact same 16’ wok. IMHO, that is about the best size ever. 

We used it almost daily while in the woods hunting elk earlier this month and I about fell in love with the size.


----------



## parbaked

Kung Pao Elk...want!


----------



## Bill13

Almost bought a 33cm a couple of days ago, but that shipping cost made me back off. If you ever decide to get rid of it let me know.


----------



## Paraffin

Bill13 said:


> Almost bought a 33cm a couple of days ago, but that shipping cost made me back off. If you ever decide to get rid of it let me know.



Will do, I'll keep track of this thread and let 'ya know if I decide I'm just not using it enough.  

To be honest, I don't think it's worth the money. These things are just not all that high-tech. As long as the steel is thick enough not to bend when you press against both sides, and it's a round bottom, it's a good wok. Spend the money on a high-heat source, and a powerful exhaust hood if you're using it indoors. That's where the money goes.

We're putting this house up for sale next year, and I'm gonna miss that Viking wok burner and the massive hood over it. But I'm already thinking about what it would take to duplicate those cool water-bath wok burners you see in restaurants. It would be so nice to have a water bath like that, to catch all the stuff that flies out of the wok, and to keep the area clean. "Real" wok cooking, especially if you're cooking with a lot of oil like deep frying, is a messy business.

I can understand why doing it outdoors with a monster propane burner is popular, both for the high heat and cleanup. I just don't live in a climate where that would allow me to cook as often as I'd like with a wok.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Paraffin. You nailed it. Those water bath burners are awesome. You can simply brush the wok clean and whisk the dirty water out the back and into the drain. 

I cook in my backyard. Cleanup isn’t as easy as you think. I can’t simply push the water into my yard.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Paraffin said:


> So, one month when I had a little extra to spend, I splurged on a Yamada wok to try a hammered finish. Bought from globalkitchenjapan.com, a 14" single handle model in the heavier of two steel thickness options. I think it was this one, in the 36cm size, round bottom, with protective coating:
> 
> https://www.globalkitchenjapan.com/...ttomed-hammered-iron-wok-36cm-1-6mm-thickness
> 
> It was expensive, but half the cost was shipping from Japan to the West Coast USA. Here's what it looked like just after arrival with the protective coating, and then after burning off the coating but before seasoning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burning off that coating took a while. It would be a pain to do on a burner that wasn't at least this hot.



I have the same yamada wok also from GKJ, got it in 2016 and it’s gone up 2300 jpy since then. Shipping is indeed about half the cost, but when you see them for sale elsewhere that cost is usually factored in. I use it at home on an iwatani 35fw which is far from ideal and doesn’t allow me to get its full potential… next kitchen will have a better setup. It took at least a full cylinder of butane to burn off the coating satisfactorily, I did the handle too and seasoned it heavily inside the hollow.

Also bought the wok strainer and long handle hoak… got a custom walnut handle made for the hoak of figured walnut with a copper pin.





Just recently I got an email that the yamada chuan was back in stock, so have that on the way too.


----------



## Noodle Soup

I've been using a 33cc Yamada for several years as my primary wok. The flat bottom works better than most on our electric range. And don't bother telling me you can't use a wok on an electric range. You use what you have and not all Asian cooking requires the intense heat of Canonize cuisine


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Noodle Soup said:


> I've been using a 33cc Yamada for several years as my primary wok. The flat bottom works better than most on our electric range. And don't bother telling me you can't use a wok on an electric range. You use what you have and not all Asian cooking requires the intense heat of Canonize cuisine



While I was growing up we had a carbon wok we used on an electric coil range cranked to max… it sat slightly elevated on a wok ring and worked satisfactorily


----------



## Daizone

Like most have said basic carbon steel wok is the best by more importantly is the heat source or you are going to need to cook in small batches if the heat source isn’t strong enough.


----------



## Paraffin

I wouldn't say you _can't _use a wok on an electric range, but it does have limitations. I started out using a wok on an electric stovetop years ago, and it worked up to a point. Mostly stir fry, and I remember it being a fairly slow and deliberate process. Waiting for enough heat, working in batches.

With the (relatively) high-heat gas wok burner I use now, it's a fast dance, a performance. I enjoy that. Most everything else I cook is slow and deliberate, so it's fun to have to work this fast over a hot wok.

Many of the Chinese dishes I'm working on now use a "passing through oil" technique at some stage. A round bottom wok uses less oil for the same surface area compared to a flat-bottom wok or pan, and with a proper wok burner it's easy to control the fry temp. For example, sliding (carefully!) a whole fish into hot oil will drop the oil temp very quickly, and you need to quickly bring it back up again. A high-btu wok burner really helps here. Dedicated wok burners aren't just hotter, the burner is wider than most stovetop gas burners, so you get a better distribution of heat over a round bottom wok, and it's easier to use larger wok sizes. Can't do the whole fish thing in a small wok.

I know many home kitchens aren't set up for this. I've lived in apartments and houses where it just wouldn't work. But I'm spoiled now with our current setup. My S.O. and I will do whatever it takes to get another setup like this in our next house, even if we have to skimp on other appliances or bust out walls for the ventilation.


----------

